# الـمرأة تـضحي بـنفسها من اجل , ...قـلبها,اما الرجل



## candy shop (19 يناير 2008)

قالوا في الرجل والمرأة إن المرأة لم تخلق من راس الرجل لئلا تتعالى عليه ولم تخلق من رجله لئلا يحتقرها وانما خلقت من ضلعه لتكون تحت جناحه فيحميها وقريبة من قلبه فيحبها وقالوا أيضا:اذا تلبد قلب الرجل بالهموم انزاحت سحب الظلام بظهور المرأة


من الأقوال الأخرى في الرجل والمرأة والعلاقة بينهما

*اذا احبت المرأة ضحت بنفسها من اجل قلبها واذا كرهت ضحت بغيرها

*المرأة اكثر تضحيه من اي شخص في الارض ان احبت

*اذا كانت المرأة الجميلة جوهره فالمرأة الفاضلة كنز

*اذا كانت المرأة عيبا طبيعيا فهي بلا شك اجمل عيوب الطبيعة

*المرأة تكتم الحب اربعين سنه ولا تكتم البغض ساعة واحده

*اغبى النساء هي من تصدق ان الحب يمكن ان يتحول إلى صداقة بريئه

*اكبر لص تحت قبة السماء هو الجمال الكامن في عين المرأة

*كل فلسفة الرجال لا تعادل واحده من عواطف المرأة

*دموع المرأة طوفان يغرق فيه امهر السباحين

*دموع المرأة اقوى نفوذا من القوانين

*تعرف المرأة الطيبة مما تفعل ويعرف الرجل الطيب مما لا يفعل

*المرأة اقدر على حفظ سرها من سر غيرها

*المرأة اعدى اعداء المرأة

*بيت بلا امراة كجسم بلا روح.​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـمرأة تـضحي بـنفسها من اجل , ...قـلبها,اما الرجل*

كلمات رائعة جدا جدا عن المرأة

يا رجـــــــاله تعالوا شوفوا 

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا كاندى على الموضوع​


----------



## طلال الجوف (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـمرأة تـضحي بـنفسها من اجل , ...قـلبها,اما الرجل*

حلو مرره

شكرا مشرفتنا العزيزه


----------



## Meriamty (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـمرأة تـضحي بـنفسها من اجل , ...قـلبها,اما الرجل*



موضوع راائع جدااا يا كاندى 

الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـمرأة تـضحي بـنفسها من اجل , ...قـلبها,اما الرجل*

اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه علكي يا اجمل كاندي في المنتدي كل مواضيعك جميله جدا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وتمتعينا دايما بكتاباتك الجميله دي​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـمرأة تـضحي بـنفسها من اجل , ...قـلبها,اما الرجل*



marmar_maroo قال:


> كلمات رائعة جدا جدا عن المرأة
> 
> يا رجـــــــاله تعالوا شوفوا
> 
> ...



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـمرأة تـضحي بـنفسها من اجل , ...قـلبها,اما الرجل*



طلال الجوف قال:


> حلو مرره
> 
> شكرا مشرفتنا العزيزه



ميرسى لزوقك يا طلال​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـمرأة تـضحي بـنفسها من اجل , ...قـلبها,اما الرجل*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع راائع جدااا يا كاندى
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> ​



ميرسى اوى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـمرأة تـضحي بـنفسها من اجل , ...قـلبها,اما الرجل*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه علكي يا اجمل كاندي في المنتدي كل مواضيعك جميله جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وتمتعينا دايما بكتاباتك الجميله دي​



ميرسى اوى يا نيفين با حبيبتى

على ردك وكلامك الجميل​


----------



## mrmr120 (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـمرأة تـضحي بـنفسها من اجل , ...قـلبها,اما الرجل*

بجد ياكاندى موضوع اكثر من رائع 
بجد تسلم ايدك​


----------



## solevya (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـمرأة تـضحي بـنفسها من اجل , ...قـلبها,اما الرجل*

*الله الله الله على الجمال
خسرتك فى البلدى كندى 
فين بقيت الناس يجوا يشوفوا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
صلى لاجل ضعفى*​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـمرأة تـضحي بـنفسها من اجل , ...قـلبها,اما الرجل*



solevya قال:


> *الله الله الله على الجمال
> خسرتك فى البلدى كندى
> فين بقيت الناس يجوا يشوفوا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> صلى لاجل ضعفى*​



بجد مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى على الكلام الجميل ده

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mero_engel (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـمرأة تـضحي بـنفسها من اجل , ...قـلبها,اما الرجل*

*ايه الجمال دا يا كاندي*
*بجد تسلم ايدك*
*كلام تمام فعلا*
*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـمرأة تـضحي بـنفسها من اجل , ...قـلبها,اما الرجل*



mero_engel قال:


> *ايه الجمال دا يا كاندي*
> *بجد تسلم ايدك*
> *كلام تمام فعلا*
> *ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل*​




ميرسى لتشجيعك يا قمر​


----------

